# catching a service flight.



## wannabe SF member (11 May 2011)

Not sure if this is the right forum for this, mods feel free to move.

I've recently been trying to catch a service flight to Germany or wherever in Europe I can get. For that, I was told at my orderly room to contact CFB Trenton and then ask to be directed to the transport tech in charge of booking flights. WHhen I got on the phone, the operator redirected to the "national passenger service". I got the answerign machine saying that I should call back after the 6th of July because said person was on course.

Am I doing this right, should I be contacting someone else or did I even contact the righ person?

Thanks.


----------



## dapaterson (11 May 2011)

The Trenton intranet site does have links to the National Passenger centre, including a spreadsheet detailing upcoming flights.  It's a great start point for any consideration of non-duty travel.

Be warned that they can cancel your flights at any time, including once you're already in Europe.


----------



## wannabe SF member (11 May 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The Trenton intranet site does have links to the National Passenger centre, including a spreadsheet detailing upcoming flights.  It's a great start point for any consideration of non-duty travel.
> 
> Be warned that they can cancel your flights at any time, including once you're already in Europe.



I am aware, thank you for the information.


----------



## Gramps (11 May 2011)

Try this number 1-800-487-1186 if this is not the one given to you. Here is a link to the form you will need to fill out and fax to NPSC http://www.europe.forces.gc.ca/Resources/Germany/Spangdahlem/Documents/Vacation%20Travel%20Form_e%20Auto.pdf . Also if you book yourself on a flight to Spangdahlem, you will need to make your own arrangements to get off post, there are car rental agencies around as well but you will probably need to call a taxi to get there. 

Here is the link for the Spangdahlem page http://www.europe.forces.gc.ca/sites/page-eng.asp?page=10132

Info on car rental: Automobile rental agencies: 
Enterprise Rental Car is located at Bldg. 174, Commercial 06565-61-4388 
Monday-Friday 9 a.m. - 6 p.m., Saturday 10 a.m. - 3 p.m., closed Sunday

You also have to pay close attention to where your flight lands, there are a few locations in Germany that are possible and depending on arrival time you could end up at an alternate airport or base. All of the above info is available on the internet, it is just a matter of finding it.

To add one note to this. In regard to the comment about flights changing. This happened to a few people already. The closest we could get them to Canada was Brize Norton, from there they had to make commercial bookings to Canada, it was a little expensive for them but that is the risk when flying on Service Aircraft when the mission changes mid way through.


----------



## Pusser (11 May 2011)

Surely Brize Norton is just a ferry ride to Canada, is it not? ;D


----------



## wannabe SF member (11 May 2011)

Thank you for the information, as for alternate bases, I don't really mind, all I care about is landing in somewhere in Europe.


----------

